# Strategies of Seduction: Distraction & Deception



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 3, 2022)

*Strategies of Seduction: Distraction & Deception *(Excerpted from, _A Great and Terrible Love_, or free digital)

The stuff is so well done, so many genres to appeal to so many tastes, it’ll get a hook in multitudes! Aliens, vampires, heroes, heroines, monsters, fantasy, sci fi, prowess, courage, beauty, raw power, rage, 21st century romance – now on the Big Screen (or smaller screens if you prefer, made for your phones or tablets as well). Books will also do!

Exotic lands, planets, creatures, villains, superb weapons and strength – just sit back and relax, enjoy yourself.

In the meanwhile the invasion of planet earth continues, our extra-dimensional adversaries know how to use those already in their power – the artists, filmmakers and producers, writers, actors and actresses, FX wizards – and your attention is arrested, you are lulled for the hit. You never knew it was happening; you likely never will until you wake up on the other side of death: the horror! You have been taken, you have been had in a horror beyond what you ever thought possible – certainly the movies in whose thrall you were lulled never portrayed this reality! You are dead and you are still awake; you see your body lying there and you aren’t in it, and there are creatures here – besides fellow humans in the same boat you’re in – who are terrors to look at, and their amused malice rippling across the currents of fury welling up in them now that they have you in their hands! Why weren’t you warned of this! Why weren’t you told this was coming? How can it be!

But wait, you _were_ told, it just didn’t strike you as true or real. You just couldn’t be bothered with those jerks who told you you were morally accountable and that there was a God to answer to, and a spirit-world filled with devils and angels. You actually _hated_ those who talked – or even preached in the public places! – of Jesus Christ giving His life to pay for your sins so you could be forgiven them (for the asking!), and of His being raised from the dead so He could be your Savior and Shepherd from the throne of power in the Heavens to watch over you and protect you as you lived your life in the demon-infiltrated world. You _hated_ this kind of talk, and now you see it is true.

Everything was a lie! Everything you believed in, _wanted_ to believe in! And the _real_ heroes and heroines – the ones with genuine power and wisdom – were those you thought fools and jerks: the ones who walked with the God of Heaven and earth, the Creator God, the God who so loved the world that He gave His only Son the Christ to save the perishing – *and now you are perished!!!*

Although you indeed have a terrible adversary – known as Lucifer the prince of demons – _you_ were your own worst adversary, for you loved this world and its diversions and deceptions more than the truth; and you did know it was the truth, you just hated it, and suppressed the knowledge of it so you could get on with your pleasures, and with being the god of your own life – “to Hell with these preachers and their God!” was in your heart, but now it is you who have awoken in Hell.

Strategy #1 in the arsenal of Hell: Divert the fools from considering the reality they are in; deceive them with delicious and fantastic dreams; keep them lulled until they are dead and in our hands, and we will vent our rage on these vile humans who have usurped our place in the favor of Heaven, who are creatures of the great Enemy on high! Keep them distracted! Never let up!

______☆______


*The Babylonish Arts and the War on the Saints*

The beauty of Babylonian art (2/20/14)

Just saw _Man of Steel_ tonight (I occasionally review the arts of this world). Action-packed, kind of hokey, quite diverting from the high-velocity action going on in reality. Oh? _What’s_ going on “in reality”? You expect to see demonic powers invisibility-cloaked wreaking global havoc? What’s going on varies: in some nations violent fundamentalists’ hearts and minds are inflamed with hatred against the quiet _light-bearers_, and they ravage them, leaving blood and wailing. In the “white, wise, and wealthy West” it’s different, here (where I also live) it’s the seductive beauty of visual stories that captivate the children of Babylon, stories of love, adventure, battle, heroics – all high-tech decked to arrest attention – and we are drawn in! So many stories! So well done!

Or the music, the arts, books, dance, what heights of culture and technology to enthrall entertainment-refined souls!

And we are blinded to the glory of the living God radiant across all the world, His kindness revealed in the true and living Story of the Christ, Jesus of Nazareth:

_In the cross of Christ I glory,
Tow’ring o’er the wrecks of time;
All the light of sacred story
Gathers ‘round its head sublime​_
Babylonish arts don’t much like to speak of the Son of God bearing “the sins of the whole world” upon Himself (1 John 2:2) – actually taking the punishment for them in our stead – that we might be forgiven, ‘cause this goes against the grain of our independence and pride.

We have all these movies of immense prowess, wisdom, and courage warding off impossibly great disasters befalling the human race, while, invisibility-cloaked, we are the laughing stock of demons taking us at their will, blinded, ignorant, into an eternity of hell. We just don’t want to hear about repentance – turning from our sins against the Law of God – and embracing the Saviour of humankind, who is bringing all who cleave to Him through the gauntlet of Time and in the age soon to come to dwell upon New Earth where Heaven and God now also dwell with us, and where is no death, suffering, evil, or tears, but glory in new bodies and an alive earth (released from the fetters of death imposed upon it in this age), and the Creator, Jesus the God-man, walking in our midst.

To look upon Him, who flung forth the billions of galaxies, who is the fount of all pleasure and beauty, is to be transported into the heart of the infinite majesty and dignity of His presence . . . . and then to see His love in that stripped-away moment of the heart of God laid bare: for love of us bearing the eternal wrath against our ruinous sins (are we not ruined, is not our earth ruined?) that we would not have to bear them in eternity, for love of us to rescue us from our own wicked hearts, and this evil age. But no, we won’t have it, don’t want to believe it, would rather whittle away our ever-shortening time in love with Babylon and its passing lovely dreams.

Even saints spend more time intoxicated with the wine of whorish Babylon, than the living waters that flow from the Throne of God, alas!


_World War Z_ (3/26/2014)

Picked up the DVD for this a couple of days ago at the library (it’s free to loan). As may be apparent I focus in on the zombie genre, seeing as it is a distorted but related aspect of what is real.

This movie and Will Smith’s, _I Am Legend_, both draw upon the Armageddon archetype, that is, they are images of the final battle spoken of in numerous places in the Book of Revelation (and well known in the world of spirits, both the evil and the holy), where those who are not children of God in Jesus Christ, are filled with an insane rage to destroy those who are. The idea of global pandemics of virus-like contagion turning normal humans into subhuman promiscuously bloodthirsty monsters bent only on killing those not infected with – and this is an interesting thing – in reality not a virus but _a spirit_, an infusion of _demonic_ rage accompanied by the thoughts that those possessed of Christ’s eternal life are enemies of humankind deserving to die, and die horribly, cruelly.

Imagine, normal people – possibly even former friends or dear family – now so enraged as to be beyond reasoning with; this is the masterpiece of satanic deception: turning “normal” humans into psychopathic haters of God and of His people. The problem is, “normal” humankind is utterly vulnerable to such satanic “infusion” of malevolence; they have no defense against it, regardless of the bluster with which they deny it, for the satanic powers are beyond the comprehension of those devoid of spiritual life and discernment.

At any rate, when I see the nightstalkers of _Legend_ and the zombies of _WWZ_, I know that these are mirage images of the time to come. Actually, one can see precursors of this very thing in Muslim or Hindu lands as the fundies among them pursue the Christians with mad frenzy and violent hatred. The difference is that at Armageddon it will be global and the “civilized” West will be as bad or worse than the more primitive varieties of living dead.

But at the moment of destruction, when many have already been killed in this manner, the Lord our Champion shall return with vengeance, and with fire from the fury of His countenance shall devour the ravagers, and He shall call His people back to life, and raise them up into the heavens to be with Him.

*Revelation 11:7, 11, 12​​*_ And when they shall have finished their testimony, the beast that ascendeth out of the bottomless pit shall make war against them, and shall overcome them, and kill them. . . And after three days and an half the Spirit of life from God entered into them, and they stood upon their feet; and great fear fell upon them which saw them. And they heard a great voice from heaven saying unto them, Come up hither. And they ascended up to heaven in a cloud; and their enemies beheld them._

*Revelation 20:7-9*_ And when the thousand years are expired, Satan shall be loosed out of his prison, And shall go out to deceive the nations which are in the four quarters of the earth, Gog and Magog, to gather them together to battle: the number of whom is as the sand of the sea. And they went up on the breadth of the earth, and compassed the camp of the saints about, and the beloved city: and fire came down from God out of heaven, and devoured them_.​

The Walking Dead (3/30/2014)

This saga is perhaps the worst, as it draws you in to the macabre stories – a zombie soap! – and you crave more. . . . and more. . . . possessed of seeming relevance in these strange apocalypse-haunted days in which we live. It’s similar in some respects to Cormac McCarthy’s horrific novel, _The Road_, replete with roving bands of cannibals.

But it’s all just Hollywood hoke geared to those raised on vamps and wolvens and zombies – camera, action, cut, it’s a wrap! and then it’s packaged to sell. It’s all fake to sell you on a story that is not real (big bucks advertising in this), and beneath the _human_ motives are the demonic, to lure you away from thinking on the _real_ living dead, just long enough till you can no longer dig that _you_ are the zombie, that _you_ are without the Water of Life which turns the monsters descended from the death of Adam into the living, the _eternally_ living. Who gives that Living Water? The Gatekeeper to _heavenly_ Zion (that’s its name), and many – _multitudes_ – are _deceived_ into thinking they have a pass to get in the City of Eternal Glory, but when they see Him, and hear His words, “I never knew you, depart from Me you that work iniquity!” they realize they truly have been the living dead while on earth, and now, on the other side, the undying damned.

Many say to Him (panic coursing through them), “I _believe_, I even talk to You, and keep Your commands!” and He says, “You did not keep them, for I said to join yourselves to My people, and hear My words explained by My servants that you might receive My Spirit through them and have life, but you would not, and like a coal out of the fire, you grew cold and died, and the fire you thought you had, was not of Me.”

The evil of Babylon’s arts is this, that they lure souls into these quicksands of fantasy attraction, one after another after another – it adds up to _years!_ – and all their “lives” they are distracted from the Book of Life, in which dwells the Spirit of Life, and from whom issues the Waters of Life which flow from the throne situated in a realm not of this world, though it shall come down upon the earth after the resurrection, and eternal life shall commence with the great feast, the holy party, the marriage supper of the Lamb, where the glory and the power of the Son of God, where the love He bears to all who love Him and stay true to Him even unto death, flows through His Bride, and the glory of His presence they live in henceforth is as the air of Heaven they breathe, now in new bodies which have no death, or weakness, or disease, or sin, but power and majesty and joy as the daughters and sons of God the royal Father, and Jesus the elder Brother and King of New Earth.

The Babylonish arts tend to illusions and death, distracting the soul away from the necessary consciousness of God and Christ, which is needful to resist the intoxicating wine of the great whore, Babylon the murderer of saints, and of the people of earth who follow her.

There is a fearsome thing written, that will apply to our days not very far off:

*Amos 8:11, 12​*Behold, the days come, saith the Lord GOD, that I will send a famine in the land, not a famine of bread, nor a thirst for water, but of hearing the words of the LORD: And they shall wander from sea to sea, and from the north even to the east, they shall run to and fro to seek the word of the LORD, and shall not find it.​
But those who have their hearts set upon the God of life have these promises:

*Psalm 33:18, 19​*Behold, the eye of the LORD is upon them that fear him, upon them that hope in his mercy; To deliver their soul from death, and to keep them alive in famine.

*Psalm 37:18, 19* The LORD knoweth the days of the upright: and their inheritance shall be for ever. They shall not be ashamed in the evil time: and in the days of famine they shall be satisfied.​
The days are coming which will be dark; yet many will say, “No, this is light, not darkness!” and confusion will reign in many lands, and the children of God will find themselves outlaws as the Shadow of Mordor (a figure for the shadow of Satanic influence) blights the earth.

*Malachi 3:16-17​*Then they that feared the LORD spake often one to another: and the LORD hearkened, and heard it, and a book of remembrance was written before him for them that feared the LORD, and that thought upon his name. And they shall be mine, saith the LORD of hosts, in that day when I make up my jewels; and I will spare them, as a man spareth his own son that serveth him.​
There are so many souls who, trusting in their own wisdom and goodness, disdain those who seek the straight and narrow path Jesus, Messiah of Israel, said must be traveled to arrive at Celestial City: join His people, take His word to heart, receive the prophetic comfort and counsel of the gathered saints.

The day shall come, when either He returns or we die and enter eternity before that, that shall be a day of unspeakable horror (for the deceptions of many are profound – the apostle Paul in 2 Thessalonians 2:11 calls them “strong delusions”), *or* unspeakable delight and gladness. So many are careless, even silly with their so-called “faith”, and will be shocked beyond repair to find their hopes of Heaven dashed, and the undying damned of Hell, along with the devil and his foul spirits, their eternal companions in the fiery displeasure of the Almighty.

Yet Heaven’s floodgates of mercy are still flung wide open, and the forgiveness and love toward all who seek Christ Jesus are mighty to save, even as He says, “All that the Father giveth me shall come to me; and him that cometh to me I will in no wise cast out” (John 6:37), and “Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest” (Matthew 11:28).

Why should I not speak plainly? For the days are evil, and quickly growing worse.

____

In my focusing on the horror / fantasy / sci fi genres, I do not mean to imply that the more aesthetic arts may not also be Babylonish, i.e., that they do not divert the attention, and the heart, away from God, and _to_ man and his culture instead.

As a man on a houseboat going down the river of time about to go over the falls at river’s end (death) into an eternity of pain, anguish, and horror, spending his days looking at the paintings on his walls, or luxuriating in the music filling his house, to what end is this art? A little joy and beauty when all Hell is about to engulf him in its unceasing horror?

Seeing as this is the case with the overwhelming majority, those few who think on these things – things the prophets of the ages have pleaded and cried about in love for the perishing – would do well to ensure the salvation of their souls and not assume all is well. (This is called “false assurance of salvation”.)

When I have views on the things of God, and the things of eternity, I submit them for peer review among pastors, elders, and the wise of Messiah’s people, to see if they are sound enough to withstand careful scrutiny and examination, by those whose judgment is informed by God’s word.

You who think you are Heaven-bound, who think you are acceptable to God in what you consider your discipleship to Christ, will you not seek out His people to see if you are considered sound and healthy in your spiritual lives by older saints likewise on the pilgrimage to Glory-land? I mean, find a Bible-believing church with a godly pastor and people, and see if you fit in; and if not, what you need to change _to_ fit in. This ain’t no joke, friends, for you never can tell when death will spring upon your path, or the paths of those you hold precious and dear, and take you or them away from the world of this life.

*And why call ye me, Lord, Lord, and do not the things which I say?​*(Jesus, in Luke 6:46)* 

Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven. Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works? And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity. *(Jesus, in Matthew 7:21-23)​
[Cont.]
______☆______

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 3, 2022)

[Cont.]


*Babylon Art, 2010, 2015: Demonic Masterpieces*

*‘Mircea Eliade, in his book The Sacred and the Profane, suggests that popular entertainment, especially imaginative literature and film, serves a religious or mythic function in a secular culture. When God is driven to the periphery of the public square, the human spiritual capacity longs for exercise, and it often finds it in the “suspension of disbelief” and activity of the imagination that are available in novels and movies.’ –John Granger, commenting on the Twilight series. <http://www.touchstonemag.com/archives/article.php?id=22-08-024-f>*​
I see many of my friends very attuned to current television series and to movies, to the point that these are the jewels of meditation one turns over and over in the mind, savoring the beauty and excitement of the multifaceted dramas. These are the cliff-hangers they’ve got to keep abreast of, these the characters of highest interest, to whom one pays the most attention.

Likewise with books. We’ve seen Harry Potter, now the Twilight series – to name but two of multitudes – and they keep getting churned out, enthralling millions and millions. The worldviews in these fictions are more appealing than what purports to be reality in actual life.

There would be nothing at all wrong with this were the human condition not in extreme danger, but as it is, these diversions could have lethal consequences, for they distract us from seeing what’s coming down the pike.
____

*Thoughts in July 2015*

It continues apace, the deluge of demonic masterpieces designed to draw souls into them. They’re not overtly harmful, not blatantly sinful, and tech-wise are masterpieces of vision, imagination, and story-telling. The only thing is, they’re illusory—unreal—and are _meant_ to lull souls into the joy and pleasure of these fruits of truly advanced cultural products. Whore Babylon is no slouch when it comes to seducing—even the saints!

What will wake us to the danger, and to the _genuine_ glory? Are there no masterpieces from Heaven to enthrall us, and win our attention? Are works from Heaven too dull? The protagonists boring?

What about the fight to walk in Heaven’s light, to break free from the mighty tentacles of Hell gripping us both body and soul? *That’s* not boring as it’s a combat every single one of us must wage if we are to escape eternal horror, and land on New Earth where is no more death, or pain, sorrow or sin, and where eternal joy and beauty and pleasure await the daughters and sons of God.

Jesus is the Gatekeeper to this Paradise. Is it boring to seek Him? Well, sometimes it’s not easy, but the fight for your eternal soul is worth it, even if it be arduous, as it entails walking through the gauntlet of days dealing with all the stratagems and wiles of the Deceiver and Murderer. Jesus _did_ say, “he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved” (Matt 24:13). When the stakes are eternal hunger, thirst, misery, and torment, or being eternally enraptured by beauty, delighted by pleasures in the holy kingdom of God the Father of light, and astonished by the love of Jesus Christ the Creator of all and Redeemer of humankind—this deserves our attention and utmost care. Arts that lead to Hell, or to Heaven on New Earth? Choose ye this day which ye shall delight in.

______☆______


*Spiritual Stories*

Or one might say psychic, though that doesn’t exhaust the broad genre I am thinking of. I’ll note some movies (or their books) to better get across some of the stories I have in mind:

Lord of the Rings
Harry Potter
Twilight Saga
Star Wars
Matrix
Shannara Chronicles
Marvel superheroes
X-Men

I’ll go on in a moment, but what I am trying to convey are those stories that deal with supernatural powers and abilities, whether they be psychic or telekinetic or any form of ability that is not _commonly_ natural to human beings (I realize some folks do have psychic abilities of various sorts). I suppose I am using the word in the title—_spiritual_—loosely, so as to include those things that may _substitute_ for spiritual ability, which is really distinct from psychic, but for now please let me go on. I would like to add a class of movies that portray some form of the demonic, even if it not be of the Biblical sort, featuring villains such as in,

Predator
Alien
I Am Legend
WWZ
Lestat
Dracula
and other vampire, werewolf, zombie, and assorted horror movies

For the creatures in these films do depict a kind of diabolic (even if occasionally winsome) nature.

What I am getting at is that these stories which fill the collective imagination portray a panoply of worlds and orders of being, many of them quite entertaining, and at the same time satisfying a hunger we have for life and adventure beyond mere pedestrian human existence and limits. We can draw near to tasting immortality, omniscience, and omnipotence in some of these marvelous stories. Along with high—and exquisite—drama!

I call these spiritual stories. They hang about us in the zeitgeist as a beautiful tapestry on the walls of our collective imagination, and we often dote on them as jewels of our creative prowess and depths.

Yet is it possible—I speak rhetorically—that this tapestry is really a curtain keeping us from seeing what lies beyond it, beyond our human sphere? I say that it is, as we overlook the one genuine spiritual story for this plethora of fantasies. This one story is indeed rife with terrible villains—demonic to the nth—possessing supernatural powers, and using these to blind and destroy us. In this _true_ spiritual story there is a supreme Being, and we are creatures He actually created, and to whom we owe loyalty and honor. What He requires of us pertains to our moral attitudes and conduct, and we are generally loath to let *anyone* tell us what we should do and not do—even a Creator! So we disdain and disregard this spiritual story that comes far too close to home for our comfort. In fact, those who seek to press the urgency of believing and heeding this story for our eternal safety, we *hate*, and seek means to silence them, whatever it takes.

This one story stands out above all the rest, for it claims to be true, requires our attention and devotion, and warns us of a danger more terrible than _any_ horror stories tell if we reject it—and Him—the Being it tells of. Some spiritual stories are hated because they are true. And require something of us besides our passive enjoyment.

When we live in the dreams these fantasies charm us with—we are lulled to what is real—and slaughtered in our sleep.

______☆______


*An antidote to the beauty of Babylon*

We need an antidote to the power and allure of the entertainment industry – the Babylonish arts – and what shall that be?

Where do we live in our minds? In our thoughts what images and scenes do we play over and over, turning them as one would a jewel to catch the gleaming beauty in its many facets? In short, what do we meditate on, and contemplate, what are our minds busy with?

I won’t go into this at length, having already spoken of it in “Battlefield of Beauty”, though I will say there is indeed an antidote, but it must be sought and desired. Imagine, a beauty greater than the greatest beauties the world has to offer, a wine of rarer vintage than the finest of earth—from the very vineyard of Heaven!—what glories can these things portend?

They speak of a Person, whom to know is laying eyes upon (the eyes of the heart) the Creator—the font—of all beauties and pleasures in the universe, _but more_: the Redeemer who gave a ransom price for the souls of men bound under the infinite curse and wrath of outraged Justice, that they might be loosed into a paradise of eternal joy——I say, laying eyes upon this One whose love and whose majesty exceeds comprehension, yet may be apprehended by those who enter His presence with meekness and reverent love. His name is Jesus (the Lord), and He says,

“Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light” (Matthew 11:28-30).​
I have known beauties of the earth, but nothing even approaches Thee, whose light causes the holy angels at Thy throne to shield their eyes, and saints to fall prostrate before the gaze of Thine all-seeing yet still loving divine heart, for You love us despite our wretchedness, and cleansed us that it be so. Lord and Saviour, grant the readers of these words—those You desire to draw to Yourself—to have a sense of Thy glory and love, Thou Lamb slain and now ever alive, Thou Rescuer from the pit of wrath and foul stench of demonic evil lifting us into Thy tender care and ineffable splendor. Do—please—what I cannot do, which is to reveal what Thy love is, for that is Thy Spirit’s work, to reveal Thee. O Saviour, have mercy on us!

______☆______

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 6, 2022)

Maybe this hits too close to home, exposing the fiction-holes we love to bury our heads in! But the true story of earth will drown out the fantasies with the roar of its power once judgments begin to hit Babylon headquarters. I hope to get back to NY before that happens and retrieve my library and other stuff. My library – how I do sorely miss that adjunct to my mind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RaderSDG00 (Mar 7, 2022)

I agree with your sentiments. It is indeed very confusing to me, the freeness with which many believers indulge themselves in these things. I am no man's judge, but, I cannot understand how they see it to be in any way a profitable use of their time, or conducive to godliness. 

8 Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, dwell on these things. 9 The things you have learned and received and heard and seen in me, practice these things, and the God of peace will be with you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 7, 2022)

Daniel @RaderSDG00 , as I wrote in the OP, 

"The stuff is so well done, so many genres to appeal to so many tastes, it’ll get a hook in multitudes! Aliens, vampires, heroes, heroines, monsters, fantasy, sci fi, prowess, courage, beauty, raw power, rage, 21st century romance – now on the Big Screen (or smaller screens if you prefer, made for your phones or tablets as well). Books will also do!

"Exotic lands, planets, creatures, villains, superb weapons and strength – just sit back and relax, enjoy yourself."​
They truly are *"Strategies of Seduction: Distraction & Deception"*, and there are some really good, exciting story-lines and action – and who doesn't like great stories? The spiritual warrior in these end-times needs a disciplined focus to sort out what detracts from awareness of God, and consequent mild stupor, dulling the spiritual sense – affecting even the elect.

When the electric grid goes down (it is coming) that will put a stop to it – a day late and a dollar short.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brian T (Mar 7, 2022)

Good reflections, thanks for posting. 

I have been marveling at Babylon's "matrix" for some time now and how it seems that practically everyone around me has been seduced and taken in by it, and it's always good to see others out there who haven't been taken in and are making these observations. 

Here's what's really telling: watch what happens when you unplug yourself from the Babylon-matrix for a few years, and then come back and experience it. You will notice all sorts of things that you never noticed before. 

For myself, I unplugged the TV back in 2011. Haven't watched any TV shows since the _Battlestar Galactica _remake. The last movie I saw in theaters was the sequel to _Bladerunner. _So, I've been pretty much unplugged for some time now. But a few weeks ago, I ended up going to a Super Bowl party, since the local team made it and a lot of my extended family wanted to watch it. I used to love the NFL growing up, but I unplugged from that almost a decade ago as well. What really got me were the commercials during the game. The demonic is in your face now, isn't it? I don't know what product was being sold, but I remembered one in particular where there was full-out blatant demonic imagery (Medusa-like creatures going around with snakes shooting out their heads and turning people to stone, and whatnot). I blurted out "Wow, they're just rubbing the Satanism in our face now, aren't they? There really isn't much more time left...." 

Party pooper! 

Ah, come on now, it's just a commercial, _right? _

Seems to me they're doing more than just selling some products in all this. There is definite programming going on, and the programming isn't programming us for the True, Good, and Beautiful. Quite the opposite in fact. By the end of the first quarter of the game, I was picking up so many, for lack of a better term "bad vibes" from the TV set, that I had to excuse myself and go down and play some pool with my boys. Watching that spectacle felt like a literal assault on my soul.

More and more I feel like dark forces are gathering and picking up momentum now, and are getting ready to take us all to a very bad place indeed. 

But that's just crazy talk, right??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brian T (Mar 7, 2022)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> When the electric grid goes down (it is coming) that will put a stop to it – a day late and a dollar short.



This is something I think about a lot as well.

I often wonder what all these dopamine-rush addicts will do once their cellphones and TV sets no longer work, especially the younger ones who can hardly ever turn their faces away from their phones to look at the world around them.

And it _is _coming. People don't realize just how fragile the underlying infrastructure is that runs Babylon's matrix.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 7, 2022)

Steve, thank you for doing this, I will purchase your book as I think it is exactly what I have been looking for.

When I was 13 or 14, I was deeply into a certain rock group. So much so that one of my brothers told me, "It's fine to like them but don't worship them." I was taken back and thought, "What is he talking about? I don't burn incense or pray to them." What he meant was that I was obsessed with them. Eventually i found another rock band and I became obsessed with them as well. I literally had to listen to them every day.

I have always loved sci-fi. In my 20's I became obsessed with a sci-fi tv show. I taped all the episodes, bought books and magazines relating to it, went to fan clubs and conventions. I could literally talk about it for hours on end. Finally, the show ended, and I watched other sci-fi.

I have gotten rid of much of the rock music and tapes of tv and movies that I once loved, but I find it still has a place in my heart that I can't quite get rid of. I have searched but have found no sermons or discussions relating to this. So, I am grateful to you for finally addressing it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 7, 2022)

Very good insights, Steve. Sobering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RaderSDG00 (Mar 7, 2022)

I will set no worthless thing before my eyes;
I hate the work of those who fall away;
It shall not fasten its grip on me.
A perverse heart shall depart from me;
I will know no evil. (Ps. 101:3-4)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 8, 2022)

To be clearer – as a poet and writer I have nothing against stories, even fictional. Fantasy and sci fi are genres I much appreciate. LOTR by Tolkien, for example, I have loved. And on occasion I will seek out a good movie or book (if I can find spare time, which often I can't). When the recent Matrix sequel came out, and I saw a clip of "Neo" and "Trinity" and heard what they were talking about re the film and life in general, I thought what delusional garbage, and purposed not to see it.

Or some of the online film series which seemed interesting, yet would require continual viewing of episodes to keep up with a long story – why would I spend my time involved with it and its characters when real life in the midst of _the true story of earth_ – where life and death situations are happening all around me, and require my involvement in them – why would I subject my heart and mind to a fantasy likely created by a child / or children of Satan instead of pursuing the Lord's work?

I do not have a *Law* prohibiting my entering literary or visual art works, but, as a spiritual warrior, scholar, and shepherd of souls, I won't waste my – and the Lord's – time, by extended involvement in such. The very fact that a story has appealing, powerful, and well done aspects, makes me all the more wary of getting hooked by it. I like to know what media is affecting my fellow humans, but won't be caught up in / addicted to any, the Lord granting me grace.

Just to strike a balance here, without promoting legalism.

The true story of earth. Do we realize what is happening on this our planet, and what is to come – a lot sooner, I believe, than many expect? This planet is under siege by the demonic, both via seduction, and violent coercion. Are we in Zion at ease, just lounging around?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 9, 2022)

When the electric grid does go down, which at some point will happen, we will have much more to be concerned with than cell phones not working, as the whole system will be in chaos, food and water both being in short supply, and likely the end of Babylon very near. See this take, "Uncovering Prophetic Details in Revelation", particularly point #4 on page 5:


----------

